

Wanna know the real reason why developers still prefer iOS over Android? - nclx
http://nclx.tumblr.com/post/78741259140/the-real-reason-why-developers-still-prefer-ios-over

======
NicoJuicy
You: Make me a sandwich. Apple: Do it yourself

You: Sudo, make me a sandwich. Google: OK

I'm referring to rooting a device and customizing the experience. That's why i
prefer Android.

PS. Notice i didn't generalize it?

~~~
nclx
I know, but I think that under Apple restriction is possible to deliver better
experiences than a rooted Android.

------
Zigurd
The blame can be lain in several places, not least on developers for writing
Android apps the way they write iOS apps.

In mentoring teams that are cross-training to make Android versions of their
apps, I find that getting them into the right frame of mind about designing
for a wide variety of screen geometries, ideally getting their designers to
use Eclipse to load their work into the project and manage the directories for
different geometry categories themselves, and getting the coders to accept
that they can't subvert the Activity lifecycle, are good places to start to
get them out of the "Why can't this be like iOS?" headspace.

Otherwise it's very likely they will choose to learn these lessons through
experience.

